
Gitlab Handbook: CEO - tosh
https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/ceo/
======
valiant-comma
Although I appreciate the attempt at transparency, there’s an awful lot of
info here for potential attackers.

Examples: Where the CEO prefers to dine and drink, or how to send an email so
it has a higher chance of being read (or acted upon) — the latter is quite
helpful to phishing / whaling attempts.

